# Self-rescue Question



## Dyer1125 (Jun 12, 2019)

Hello all. 

I have a couple questions regarding our self-rescue, Marigold. I previously wrote of her arrival here https://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/our-newest-family-member-117654.html

1) Is there a way to determine the age of a pigeon? just wondering how old she may be.

2) We noticed that she seems to have her wings clipped, as she has only a couple of the longer flight feathers, but only a few of the inner wing feathers. not sure if this is normal for her breed or not. We let her free-fly most days, weather dependent, and she is usually up for 15-20 minutes at a time. Question is this: Will these feathers grow back eventually? If so, will this increase her flight durations?

3)We feed her a general pigeon feed mix recommended by our local feed store, but should we be feeding her something more meant for a racer, or at least something more meant for everyday flying? What supplements should we be adding?

4) Should I take her to a vet to get checked for general health, even though she appears very healthy and happy?

I am sure I'll have more questions, but this is enough for now. I will post a couple more pics once I figure out how to resize them.

Thankyou all in advance.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

High flyer breeds have long flight feathers. 

Yes I would take her to the vet and get a stool check for bacteria and internal parasites, plus external parasites. 

If you want to keep her safe as a pet then flying free alone is too risky, as birds of prey can spot a lone pigeon easily and then you have no pigeon. She is a domestic pigeon and should be secure in an aviary when outdoors and protected in a large cage inside away from the elements, esp in winter.


----------



## Dyer1125 (Jun 12, 2019)

Here are a few of photos of Marigold. Any help identifying her breed would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

My guess is a type of high flyer and roller mix perhaps, could be either or.


----------

